# What did you do to/for your bike today?



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Some days I don't get to do anything or ride it, or even touch it, so I'd like to know what you did to or for your bike today.

Today I lowered my stem by one spacer.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

Off work, but it's wet and rainy...bled my brakes because I wanted them to be a bit stiffer. Can't wait til the weekend to ride!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Cleaned and lubed.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

mine decided it needed a fresh rear tube.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

I rode.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

JackFromNC said:


> I rode.


I can only do small laps around my station...  I still gotta be able to jump on the rig when people call 911.. I love working 48hr shifts, but it's a long time to not ride.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Adjusted psi's on the front tire, got a slow leak. Greased the maxle for smooth action. boom, ready to ride


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Today I let it rest AAAAALLLLLLL DAY.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Brake service kits installed front and rear and new pads.

I forgot what awesome brakes felt like. Feels like a new bike all over again!


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

Cleaned, bled the rear brake, and removed two chainrings. Now riding :thumbsup:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Stripped one bike down to the bare frame, used the parts to build up a new one. I guess one hates me, and the other loves me.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

When I get home, I will change the rear tube on the Fish, the slow leak has finally pissed me off enough,
then I'll unpack and put together my new bike :thumbsupnot that exciting, its a CHF 350 shitter)


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

No riding today so I pedalled it by hand as it hung in my basement rafter. 
Then gave it a nice pat on the down tube, we ride soon!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

it's early in the morning, so it's about what i'm _going_ to do...i will get two sets of brake pads today.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

Today, researched new anngle set and new chain rings.

tonight, wipe down lube and adjust my stem / shorten my bars.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i telepathically told mine about a stepdown stair gap I've been wanting to try (but probably shouldn't at my age). it may end up a happy event or the hurt locker for one of us saturday mrng.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Cleaned a pile of sh!t off my rear tire. With my hand, as I unknowingly grabbed the bike to hoist onto my rack.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

^^ don't feel like the lone ranger, last night I spun my bike around the yard long enough to get the seat height right, and I rode right through at least one surprise from my Pugs. 3/4 of an acre and I find a turd to ride over. It's a skill I tell you.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

I decided to dust the cobwebs off my "other" full suspension bike, filled the tires with air, and took a cruise around the neighborhood and tried a few wheelies...
Amazing that we used to ride these things in the woods when I was a kid...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Prepping spare bike for an out-of-town visitor tomorrow:
He gets a chunkier front tire, a 9mm thru-axle conversion, a clean brake rotor, and the pedals of his choice. :thumbsup:

Mine gets a kick to remove dry mud, and some oil on my chain. 

-F


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Guess I'm gonna go ride around my parking lot.... at least my parking lot at the station has some stairs and a gap to play on...


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I gathered part of the flock in for the winter ( the Blindside, Ragley, and wifes Safire). I'll probably fix the flat on the Adamant and might drink a beer and just stare lovingly at the Sunday I just finished. I'll also check my ebay bids ...we all really kind of want that cherry Italian made Marz66.

edit...I'll definitely drink a beer...I might stare lovingly at the Sunday.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Exercised it vigorously on an early ride, then hauled it down to the auto repair shop where I dropped off my truck, then rode it home. Then I rode it to work (truck was in the shop :thumbsup.

It must be very happy today.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Drilled some holes in the seat-tube to reduce weight.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sold pieces of my old bike on ebay so I can afford parts for the new bike!


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

New speedplay cleats so I can get out on the road bike for some winter spinning. Today new slx cranks for the satori since I stripped out my deores on a xc ride yesterday.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

arkon11 said:


> Drilled some holes in the seat-tube to reduce weight.


pix?


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

I went to a bike shop and tested a Surly today. loved it!! those things are fun!! I may rent one for some snow touring this winter


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

arkon11 said:


> Drilled some holes in the seat-tube to reduce weight.


Would the reduced weight be worth the decrease in strength?


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Grinderz said:


> Would the reduced weight be worth the decrease in strength?


I was wondering the same thing.. that's why I want pix.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

arkon11 said:


> Drilled some holes in the seat-tube to reduce weight.


God I really hope you are kidding.

I mean seriously, how much weight could one drop by doing this?

You would have been better off just cutting off one of your big toes.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a good size roll of racer's tape from last year, and lots of newish tubes.
If I don't put it on now, what's the point? 


.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I bought some tubes, spacers, and a powerlink today. I'd dropped my 11 tooth from my 34/11 cassette, turning it into an 8 speed in the process on Monday when my Ultegra 13 tooth top gear arrived. Tonight I tried to add some more spacers to the inside of the freehub but found that I was already maxed out. Regardless, my chainline is happier now, dead centered between 4th and 5th when in the middle ring.

Drew


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Taking her out for some exercise right now! 

Dakota Ridge for an afternoon ride after a morning of skiing.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

washed and wiped down frame and etc
then lubed and wiped the chain
then went for a ride and got her dusty and dirty


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

My Salsa is gonna be mad, but I ordered a Surly Ogre frameset that I'll be swapping over all its parts onto. I'm gonna have so many braze-ons and so much tire clearance I won't know what to do with myself!


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Today I was trying to replace 42T Shimano for 40T Specialites Chinook chainring. Unfortunatelly Chinook is thicker so I need longer screws....


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

today I think I'm gonna go get some crank brothers eggbeaters and a shorter stem & longer bars...

should be fun.

any opinions on eggbeater vs candy? I like the idea of clip in from any side, and I never ride unclipped, so I'm leaning towards eggbeater, any one not like them?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

My Commuter got a ride and a post rain wipe down before receiving some new chain rings. My MTB was ignored because it's living at the house I'm housesitting this month right next to Joaquin Miller Park poised for action, while I'm at work in the City.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Tightened up the rear hub, rebuilt the rear brake caliper, and lubed/ retightened the EBB. RTR.

>>>any opinions on eggbeater vs candy? I like the idea of clip in from any side, and I never ride unclipped, so I'm leaning towards eggbeater, any one not like them?<<<

I have both and prefer egg beaters. Unless you ride sometimes with soft soled shoes, not sure there's much purpose to the candy's. Egg beaters are super easy to maintain and rebuild if needed, and you can get into an entry pair for cheap. They can be fragile, though- if you smack one good on a rock, it'll bend the outer piece and you'll need to replace it. Better float than SPDs, but definitely not as strong. I need the float for my knees, and they're cheap, so I just keep an extra set (from CL or the like) at home in case the working set breaks.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Talked dirty to it. Its the only thing left that doesn't seem to hurt my wallet...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

alshead said:


> >>>any opinions on eggbeater vs candy? I like the idea of clip in from any side, and I never ride unclipped, so I'm leaning towards eggbeater, any one not like them?<<<


Second hand preference info, but my GF races both road and mountain. She has EBs on the pave machines, but she has Candys on all her MTBs. She never tends to mix them either way -she loves the 'pedal finding' of the SL riding offroad, and shat.

.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

alshead said:


> Tightened up the rear hub, rebuilt the rear brake caliper, and lubed/ retightened the EBB. RTR.
> 
> >>>any opinions on eggbeater vs candy? I like the idea of clip in from any side, and I never ride unclipped, so I'm leaning towards eggbeater, any one not like them?<<<
> 
> I have both and prefer egg beaters. Unless you ride sometimes with soft soled shoes, not sure there's much purpose to the candy's. Egg beaters are super easy to maintain and rebuild if needed, and you can get into an entry pair for cheap. They can be fragile, though- if you smack one good on a rock, it'll bend the outer piece and you'll need to replace it. Better float than SPDs, but definitely not as strong. I need the float for my knees, and they're cheap, so I just keep an extra set (from CL or the like) at home in case the working set breaks.


I rode apex after putting on a new stem, bars, and EB's. It was an odd day so I went up apex->sluicebox->pick n' sledge->apex

Smacked the EB's on a bunch of rocks, they didn't break but they're gonna take some getting used to.....
LOVE the new short stem and wide bars.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

grandsalmon said:


> Second hand preference info, but my GF races both road and mountain. She has EBs on the pave machines, but she has Candys on all her MTBs. She never tends to mix them either way -she loves the 'pedal finding' of the SL riding offroad, and shat.
> 
> .


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

This is my new set up:

New EB's.










New 45mm Diety stem:










New bars, currently 810mm, gonna cut them down a bit, but rode a few miles with some tech rocks and fast DH with them at full width.. LOVE THEM:










After my ride I removed the gear indicator on the shifter and swapped the brake to inside the shifter so it's in the right spot for a single finger grab and quick shifts... No pix of that yet, been busy and it was dark when I did that.... I like it a lot!


----------



## Kimchirider (Jun 26, 2009)

Finally fixed the slow leak in the rear tube and put on my mud tire while I had the wheel off.


----------



## AhXiong (Nov 7, 2012)

I miss my bike as I'm stranded in Sri Lanka now


----------



## Colonial Marine (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally got round to servicing a sticky front shifter. It has been periodically sticking for 3 months now. Every time I think of it I am halfway through a ride. One squirt of wd-40 and it was fixed. 

Sent from my MZ604 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Made a ghetto dropper post today...










Just a reflector bracket to be the lower end stop, and shifter cable used as the higher end stop. Works great so far.

I also changed my brake pads, but now I gotta figure out how to adjust my brakes cause they're too tight now.. Hydraulic brakes


----------



## tross45 (Aug 19, 2011)

I rode my bike through a grassy area and came out with both wheels packed with cockleburs. I pulled a lot of them out with my fingers, now I have little thorns in the tips of several fingers. I made it home and used hemostats to pull out the little thorns. I'm hoping that I want have a leak as a result the cockleburs.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Yesterday I rode for 30 miles and listened to this creaky sound that was as annoying as it was mysterious. So today I did this (http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...bottom-bracket-service-guide-pics-497220.html). A short ride around the block makes me think that may have fixed it, but we'll see if it lasts.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

I left it alone in a refugee camp of other abandoned bikes while I demo'd a Pivot Mach 429, and 429 Carbon. About half way into the ride I was feeling cashed from riding too hard the day before, and my buddy asked what was wrong. 
"I feel like i have a cramp in my heart".... Which I kinda did,literally. He laughed and asked if I was missing my bike. 
Maybe I was, or maybe I could just feel my baby..... scared, abandoned, crying. 
Or maybe I'm just a nerd who likes to anthropomorphize. 
Good day kidz. 
Get out and ride.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Yesterday I went out to the local pine forest single tracks for a ride on sun up. 

I have to say that it was a pretty awesome experience floating through a pine forest with the sun just starting to poke its head up. Heaps of wildlife skittering about, and not another rider on any of the trails. Usually I am only out on a bike ride this early in the mornings if I am commuting to work, or competing in a race/pre-race training session where there isnt much time to 'stop and smell the roses'.

After an epic season of training/xc racing, with many high points, and low points, it has been awesome and refreshing to jump on the bike to focus just on riding and rekindling my passion for the MTB.

So I guess technically speaking I didnt do anything TO my bike, but I did something FOR my bike. I rode it, and I enjoyed every moment. The worst part is that I now have to wait an entire working week before I can head out and recharge again. Damn work.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Got the Pug's ready for the Festival of Lights parade.
Not sure yet if I have enough lights on it.....


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

I rode it to my sons baseball game.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rode it on the trails this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Flushed my brakes and bled and adjusted them, installed new pads, cleaned it, moved the handlebars a little bit and readjusted my shifters/brake levers/grips.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I picked up a Thomson stem for it today from another mtbr.

Shhh.... don't say anything-I want it to be a surprise for my bike.


----------



## cycling5280 (Nov 13, 2012)

*commute to work*

aired up the tires and suffered in the cold


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

After riding a buddy's bike with a shorter, more upright cockpit, I put a short stem on. Lubed up the cable to my dropper post as it was sticking, and mostly just ogled her in the garage...


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Fixed a flat and lubed the chain.....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fitted the new self extracting crank bolt sent free by Middleburn UK as a replacement for the one i broke.

Also recieved my 170mm/135mm Hope FatSno hubs..... new wheel build tomorrow.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Put on new HS1 rotors: 200mm front, 160 rear.
New pads.
Changed my stem to a 35mm. LOVE IT.


















My bike on the left with the 200mm HS1 rotor, Tim's bike on the right with the 185mm OEM rotor.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I got it dirty for the first time.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

I got a new set of organic brake pad's front and rear today for the Niner, and my Cane Creek 110-Series Head Set will arrive by noon tomorrow via UPS and I can ditch this cheapo FSA. 

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## BeardedGnome (Sep 3, 2012)

Knocked 30secs off my time at a local trail. Working my way up so I can take the top of the list in Strava and go into the bike shop just smiling


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I ride my Titus SB everywhere, road, canals, horse trails, XC, AM. Now that it's getting dark quicker, I've added some lights to it.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Started a second winter project with Scott Quiring.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Fixed a flat


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

Replaced DU bushings on Fox Shox with new polymer bushings. Got rid of slop in suspension and made it easier to replace next time.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

arkon11 said:


> Drilled some holes in the seat-tube to reduce weight.


helps with the ventilation too, from what I hear....


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hollyw00d said:


> Changed my stem to a 35mm. LOVE IT.


I love the 35mm Straitline stem, one of my favorite bike parts of all time Nice upgrade!

Today I replaced the front tube and rear brake pads on my Heckler.

For the Butcher today: I removed a sheared off high limit screw from the rear derailleur, replacing it with one from another derailleur, cleaned the der. and chain, reinstalled everything and replaced the cable, re-adjusted, lubed and now off to Horsetooth:thumbsup:


----------



## davidwillis (Nov 17, 2012)

Built my entire bike today.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

mtn.skratch said:


> I love the 35mm Straitline stem, one of my favorite bike parts of all time Nice upgrade!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah it's awesome!!



davidwillis said:


> Built my entire bike today.


go on.....................


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

didn't like my EB's, so I swapped to Candy 3's yesterday, and rode 16 miles at Buffalo Creek today. it was awesome!


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Put a new set of grips on. I suppose that was more for me than the bike.

Needed to try some with a better palm swell. Old wrist injury is starting to bother me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Today.... I sent it like I never have before. The last day of riding for a months because winter is setting in, but boy was it grand.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Off the bike for almost a month after minor shoulder separation. Lubed my chain, check shock pressure, went for a ride! Shoulder still hurts and after today I think ill wait another week to ride.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Today, I listed a whole bunch of crap on ebay so I can pay for new brakes. Yesterday I installed a new crank. XO Carbon DH crank. Yum.


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

Rode it then swapped the revelation 140 for a revelation rlt with the travel set at 130... it seems weird to move down in travel but the bar height and bb height just feel better now...


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Did some maintenance today. Rebuilt both hubs, cleaned and repacked both pairs of bearings, adjusted derailleurs, will disassemble and detail tomorrow then readjust any thing that needs it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhaseSpace168 (Sep 13, 2012)

rode it then wiped it down.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode mine and left it dirty. Cleaning and adjustments are for tomorrow.


----------



## Nakkoush (Nov 22, 2012)

Cleaned and lubed.


----------



## Dovetrue (Oct 15, 2012)

Installed Truvativ Descendant Cranks and an e13 lg1 chain guide on my cannondale gemini :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Busted my rear hub on a fun tech trail.. and after the trail found a bunch of suspension joints were loose too...

It's at my buddies shop now, getting fixed..


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Took it to the Dr. the other day to have fork and shock rebuilt. Will pick it up tomorrow


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Washed the dog sh!t off it. Man, that pisses me off


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

got it muddy...


----------



## SonnyP (Nov 15, 2012)

I installed some lizard skin cable rub patches. 5 clear and 1 carbon leather. Also installed carbon leather chainstay protector.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Took off my creaky race face crank, front derailleur and front shifter and replaced it all with an XO DH crank and E13 LG1 chain guide,

Also replace my Avid XX brakes with BB7s. I think I'm done with hydraulic brakes for now.

Still need to swap the 36t ring with a 32. 36 is a little tall for me on a 1x10.

Only 5 more weeks till I can ride...:madman:


----------



## chucktuna (Dec 1, 2012)

Cleaned and lubed. Then adjusted saddle angle. it was dipped way forward, wonder if that contributed to going over the handlebars?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I put the ice spikers on the 26er. Can't wait for some ice, but they are calling for rain tomorrow.:cryin:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

new pads, new rotors, and brakes bled.... next to break them in if the rain would just stop falling


----------



## rayzer (Jul 31, 2010)

I cleaned the bottom bracket area on my frame between the cranks with a toothbrush, then squirted some lube there.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Picked up some new Maxxis Crossmarks for the KHS. I didn't have time to swap them out today, maybe tomorrow. I also scoped out a possible new bike.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Last night I readjusted the air pressure/sag on my RP23 per the guide in Niner's Encyclopedia, changed the air pressure in the tires per Stan's NoTubes tire pressure recommendation for ZTR rims (weight divided by 7 and then -1 for the front and +2 for the rear), installed my new XT Trail pedals, and put the cleats on my new Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro III shoes. Rode today in the low 60's and sunny in Denver and with all the changes, I had a great ride and a big grin on my face!


----------



## Jkj (Jan 8, 2012)

I added fenders to my 29er.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Brushed off the dirt and sold it. 









But it's OK - I have another one. :thumbsup:








(and that AC rear wheel is not long for this world, but it has served me very well these past *5* years. The front AC, not so much.)
-F


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Cleaned and lubed the drivetrain on the wifes and my bike.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cleaned off the mud from friday, lubed everything, got rid of the not-so-great kenda rear tire and replaced it with a panaracer rampage...and rode it almost thirty miles...


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Chewy was placed in the prep ward today for tomorrows surgical procedure, (fork removal to see if it is bent) and possibly liposuction to remove an unwanted chainring, Chewy will now be 2X10.

I'm praying for you buddy, you can do it!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

You lost me there. Your avatar shows Chewy riding a bike but you seem to be referring to your bike as Chewy?


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Bike= Chewy

Avatar, thought it looked cool and better than a 230lb white dude getting a piggyback ride from Chewbacca!

:-D


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yesterday, in my favorite LBS, I spotted a box of saddles marked 10 bucks each. I nabbed a WTB Pure V and swapped it out with the Rocket V that's been on my bike. One of the best mods ever. 
And the cheapest.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

ChewynMe said:


> Chewy was placed in the prep ward today for tomorrows surgical procedure, (fork removal to see if it is bent) and possibly liposuction to remove an unwanted chainring, Chewy will now be 2X10.
> 
> I'm praying for you buddy, you can do it!


Prayers sent.

:thumbsup:

Just got my gal back from the shop yesterday. All fixed up and ready to go!! ended up with a busted hub and some suspension joints were messed up... 

I wanna go ride today but I got a bruise on my saddle area (from a long for me ride) and it hurts to ride.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's raining and I'm home with my sick daughter so I installed a new set of ESI foam grips.


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*Go back and buy me one?*



NYrr496 said:


> Yesterday, in my favorite LBS, I spotted a box of saddles marked 10 bucks each. I nabbed a WTB Pure V and swapped it out with the Rocket V that's been on my bike. One of the best mods ever.
> And the cheapest.


Hey, do me a solid and go pick one up for me....I'll paypal you $20!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

ChewynMe said:


> Hey, do me a solid and go pick one up for me....I'll paypal you $20!


If you're serious, I'll go and see what's left. There was a Rocket V in there I didn't take.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

I sent in a RA request to Fox to send my 2013 CTD fork that died after 100 miles


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

I did some trail work...


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*You are very kind*



NYrr496 said:


> If you're serious, I'll go and see what's left. There was a Rocket V in there I didn't take.


No thank you but I give you triple mad PROPS for the offer!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Just ordered the kit to change my head tube angle.... gonna slack it out 1.5*. pretty amped about it!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hollyw00d said:


> Just ordered the kit to change my head tube angle.... gonna slack it out 1.5*. pretty amped about it!!


So, we're talking about a relaxed head angle like this?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Rode it at lunch. :thumbsup:

Hard to believe we are having such nice weather in Denver at this point in time. The mtns need snow BAD!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Looked at it.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> So, we're talking about a relaxed head angle like this?


That's exactly what I'm going for. :thumbsup:


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Lowered my stem one spacer. Feels awesome. Cant wait to ride tomorrow.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Ordered my 32t ring. A green E13 guide ring will go nicely with the green highlights on the Stache.


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

put the bike on a diet. Lost the granny gear, front del and front shifter. Will see how I like running a 1x9 with a 36x11-34 If I like it, I will keep it and get a chain guide and short cage for the rear del


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I broke down my rear triangle last night to replace all the pivot bearings. 
Also changed from X9 9 speed to X9 10 speed.


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

Went tubeless last night, and wiped down the frame/derailleur pulleys


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Some fresh cables, housing and brake pads.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I road the hell out of it today.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ WINNER! Best reply!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Rode it!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*get the eggbeaters*



Hollyw00d said:


> today I think I'm gonna go get some crank brothers eggbeaters and a shorter stem & longer bars...
> 
> should be fun.
> 
> any opinions on eggbeater vs candy? I like the idea of clip in from any side, and I never ride unclipped, so I'm leaning towards eggbeater, any one not like them?


I have both. They are great. Barely notice any difference. Only advise i'll give is DON'T buy the cheap ones. I don't know which i have. As they change and i don't pay attention, I know i have one pair of eggbeater and two sets of smarty's. About $120 a set. I also have one left eggbeater and one right smarty. Those were the under $50 a set and they lasted about a year.


----------



## jmc2727 (May 14, 2011)

Took off and cleaned cassette! Hot water, rag, and finish line citrus degreaser gets it done! Next to come will be 'rings and chain, then finally no more crunchy sand/dirt/grime sounds coming from drivetrain!


----------



## PSimpson7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Continued collecting parts for my new build:


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Picked Chewy up from the ICU (wheels dished, trued, hubs rebuilt)

Gave a little TLC at home (bleed brakes, clean cog + chain, replace pads)

Short break-in ride around the hood - tomorrow it's saddle time for some *black diamonds*!


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*Bad news*



Ryan The VW Tech said:


> I sent in a RA request to Fox to send my 2013 CTD fork that died after 100 miles


I hope it goes well for you. Had issues with my fork, not really resolved as they should have been. My fork L + R side are not operating together well. :madman: Different compression, different return. Already replaced the orginal Recon Silver because it failed 2 weeks into ownership. 

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

lubed chain.. may go ride it today.... or may go ride my commuter just to get some seat time


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

So I decided to see what it's like to have a SS, and rode my commuter 12-13 miles around the Denver Highlands (lots of hills) and left my commuter bike in 1 gear the whole time.. It was awesome!! I am beginning to understand this whole SS cult!!


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

Installed a c-guide and dirt 3 chain catcher!! No more chainsuck!!!!


















Also picked up a Topeak CO2 race pod, seems to work pretty well


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

Lubed the chain, put bike in truck, drove it to the trail, took it for a ride. It loved it.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I crashed it and broke it!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

dru said:


> I crashed it and broke it!


oh ****! what happened? what broke?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Santa 'hawg bought new shoes for his lover... :ihih:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Santa 'hawg bought new shoes for his lover... :ihih:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Hollyw00d said:


> oh ****! what happened? what broke?


Oh, nothing bad. Lost the front on some mud and managed to get a foot out just as the bike slammed down on my right thigh. Snapped the shifter right off, and left a nice bruise and abrasion on my thigh.

All part of the fun.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Cleaned the rotors and pads. Lubed the drivetrain. Weighed it.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> Cleaned the rotors and pads. Lubed the drivetrain. Weighed it.


and it weighed in at?????????????


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey if his ride is a lady she may not approve of sharing such things!


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

dru said:


> Oh, nothing bad. Lost the front on some mud and managed to get a foot out just as the bike slammed down on my right thigh. Snapped the shifter right off, and left a nice bruise and abrasion on my thigh.
> 
> All part of the fun.


Let me be the first to say, I hope your shifter heals with Godspeed!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

ChewynMe said:


> Let me be the first to say, I hope your shifter heals with Godspeed!


Thanks! Luckily for me, I could still ride the bike for another half hour after busting the shifter off.

I wrote this a week back or so.

_Just stuff to fix the bike.
Multi tool, tube, powerlink and a pump.
No first aid stuff; if I die, I die, but if the bike breaks and I can't finish the ride then that would really suck!
_


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

2 days ago: Blue Thunder (2006 Motobecane Elite FS) I changed the 1" riser bar and added cruiser handlebars and attached an old metal basket to carry stuff. Also had to replace a few chain links after breaking one of the masterlinks (yeah I had two on there LOL) Repositioned the light from the neck to the center hole of the front suspension fork. Changed the rear derailleur back to the old Shimano Altus. Last weekend he got a bright blue pair of 700c x 40 tires and some comfort grips

Yesterday: Midas (2004 Schwinn Frontier FS) Adjusted the rear right brake and had to add a washer to stiffen it due to the brake's mounting hole being worn. Trued the rear rim better so I can use the rear brakes better. raised the neck to it's max, debating if I want to change it out. Adjusted the saddle (Cloud 9) about a degree or so upward and a tad forward. Earlier in the week I converted him back to 26" from a 69er setup and did some repairs to the original suspension fork. Had to file down the stanchions to smooth out the suspension, lubed up the slider arms and the fork is bouncy again. 

Today, Blue Thunder and I will be going to wash laundry so I'll be hauling the trailer.


----------



## CanesFan (Dec 8, 2012)

I cleaned my bike up a bit. It rained yesterday so all the trails are a bit muddy I'm sure, so I took the day off to clean up my bike from a little mishap I had on my last night ride involving a small creek and a lot of mud!


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 4, 2007)

Gave her a bath and lubed her up and now she's ready to be ridden again


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

My Stache got a stache.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Hollyw00d said:


> and it weighed in at?????????????


Nothing crazy by the standards on this forum. 19" Mamba few mods. 28lb 7oz


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

Road it, thought kids to ride better!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I looked sadly at the one I broke on Thursday, and then rode the other one.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

dwnhlldav said:


> My Stache got a stache.


awesome! I need one!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

I picked up new grips for it today.... those fancy ergonomic grips... hopefully my wrists like them..


----------



## expostdelirium (Sep 2, 2009)

I took a "cute" pic of it to post on another thread.

I will be finalizing the art for the design of my headbadge for both of my bikes later this week. I'll post here when I finish them.

Great idea for a thread.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

adjusted the cables running down my down tube. They had way too much slack in them. Zip-tied and retightened the clamps and my baby was good to go.....back in the garage. No time to ride today. Hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Tortured Chewy today. Put 700 x 35 tires on my spare wheels, and mounted them. (Chewy is quite fond of the Easton Havens and was not exactly thrilled about mounting the old OEM bonty wheels (wouldn't keep still/had to fight him), but came round when I mentioned new shoes (the Kenda Couriers)) Removed the front caliper. 

Tightened up the fork tension and took off on 45 mile paved trail epic. 
(ok the Epic part is a certain joke).

Butt sore, typing this from a stomach laying position.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Put the new grips on, and installed the Cane Creek HTA kit. Now I'm at 67* (in theory). The iPhone protractor measured it at 66*

Either way it's nice and slack for my AM style of riding!

Only got to test drive it for 5 minutes on a little pump track, but it feels AWESOME!!


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

ChewynMe said:


> Tortured Chewy today.


I should name my bike


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Let's see some pics or a video!


----------



## DSprocket (Dec 7, 2012)

today i worked on my trail so my bike would have a place to be rode, thats what i did for my bike today..


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Brought it to work with me today... It's all snowy and icy in the parking lot.. guess I'll go play when I'm not running calls.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bought new grips. Ergon GA1's to give a shot.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I opened a nice new box when I got home from work. Inside that box was a nice new shifter to replace the one that was unceremoniously removed by my right thigh last Thursday.

Tonight I may just put it on the bike, or maybe not....


----------



## Jkj (Jan 8, 2012)

Finally the one year of components warranty is over, by the way I am riding spec epic 29er. As you all know their stock thing aren't great especially the hubs! So today I have ordered hopes hubs with flows ex rims, new 50mm stem and world force 780 bar! I am not as lucky as you guys, your country has real mountain! As in Singapore we only have on "short hill" so most of it I consider as xc courses. I would like to have an xc bike efficiency and am bike handling!  cheer


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

Adjusted my front der. at the Coop after all my attempts resulted in failures. Also, cleaned the chain and the rear der.


----------



## giezelle (Dec 15, 2012)

*Went out early in the morning to have cycling*

I love the morning breeze today so I went out and have some cycling with my friends. Nothing beats fresh morning breeze.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

nothing crazy. I just cleaned the gunk out of the rear derailleur. It was getting kinda bad.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Today I went to Ass Junction to enquire about travelling with my bike on a train ... boxing the bike is a pain in the ass.










Warren.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I put a road bike, tri bike, road wheelset and a singlespeed frame on craigslist today in order to scrounge enough cash to get a Fox Forx 29er 140mm 34 for my Rumblefish.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Took the fork out to do some measurements. Just ordered me my first new part ever. Bought my bike used and all the upgrades were used parts too.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Installed the new Ergon SM3-L Pro Carbon saddle today. Then I rubbed my ass all over it.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Installed new bars, stem, wrap, and hoods...


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Installed new Hayes brakes (so long elixirs!!!) A new saddle, and a wider 720 bar. Feels like a whole new bike!


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

Midas (Schwinn Frontier FS) had his neck changed, changed his tires to some Kenda Komforts 26" x 1.95" , and tonight he will have a new pair of LED lights mounted. Took a ride across town as well to pick up some new pairs of pants. Rode only about 30 blocks today and it was very windy. Had ordered a new chain as well, but waiting a little while before I switch them out.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Finished building it? All that's left to do is shorten the rear brake line and ride!


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

Took the specialized seat off the Timberline and put it on the Highball. two laps in the parking lot and hung it back up.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Bought her a new stem. I am going from a pretty long stem to one much shorter. Can't wait to see the difference in feel... Oh, and I rode a short ride near my home (11 mile out and back) just to get a little cardio, but it was cold out (for California) at like 60 degrees. 

Same stem mounted, just a new top cap. Other one was a beater. The old stem was a 110, new one an 80. Bike feels a lot different. I hope to ride day after Christmas in some great single track so I will get to try out the new reach.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

trmn8er said:


> Bought her a new stem. I am going from a pretty long stem to one much shorter. Can't wait to see the difference in feel...


You'll love it! Much better stability at speed! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

short stems rock! I went from a 110 to an 80 and it was sooo much better for my riding style.

Anyway I ordered some goodies at the LBS! I mean santa did lol.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

I installed this on my bike tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Found out that an old tube, cut into a small strip, make for a great chainstay protector!


----------



## aegolius (Feb 5, 2008)

SS -> 1x9 + spikes. It's winter, u see.


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Today I took my Hayes Dyno Sports off the bike, cleaned/rebuilt and replaced. I also changed out the pads and bleed the lines.

Swapped out my SRAM 1050 cassette for a SRAM 1070 on my Eason Havens, added the 1050 back to the OEM Bonty wheels (now have 700X35 tires for road riding)

Side note, I kept the front brake off for a 40 mile road ride, didn't really mind it so much.


----------



## Venturewest (Jul 13, 2007)

Began to strip the paint off my Giant Trance X1 frame. I plan to go to bare, polished aluminum. I am going to try to mask off a cool design and media blast accents in the frame. I will maybe start a thread with photos as I progress.

All I did tonight was spray a little Aircraft Remover on the top tube to see how it works. It looks like it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Installed new Schwalbe tubes, Geax Gato TNT 2.3s and Jagwire shifter cable.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Right now I'm sick, so all I could do was look at it and wish
we were together on some nice single track.


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

Yesterday I started putting on new brake and shift cables and housing, and today hopefully I'm going to build a bike stand so I can do maintenance more easily, and then finish the cables. Lots on the plate. Pics to come when I finish the cables (they're all red and pretty) and stand, hopefully I can manage to do that in the next day or so.


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

I reached up and touched the chain.... then wiped the black schmuchs off my finger..


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Stopped by the LBS*

and had the shifting adjusted. Much better now


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Converted from 3 rings to two w a bash and put some new shiny bits on  later i will reward her with a ride

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I gave it a hug...


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I opened up my fork, installed new Enduro seals and wipers, and changed the fork oil. It was my first time servicing the fork on over three years (whoops...), but man oh man was it worth the time and effort. The fork works better than new now. It is whole-lee-crap smoove. Now I just need the trails to dry out so I can go ride it.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Ordered new XT crankset


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

New rim tape and another tube (again -__-) hopefully the new rimtape will solve the issue. Then I went to get lunch on it .


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Put a new chain and cassette on the Rize 2, got 6 months out of the last one, and the Salsa is in need of the same after the same time. The desert dust takes its toll...
Tore the rear derailleur cable housing last ride, so I put a new Teflon XTR cable and housing on it instead of the Jag, (got an X0 rear mech on it). Now she shifts better than the XTR on the Salsa!
Didn't have time to ride it after that, so tomorrow I hope...


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Took her on a long ride. Raced in a short circuit 4x aprint series and had a blast. Road through a puddle of ocean water and got the bike covered in salt so gave her a good bath after. Great day!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm one of those types who gets miles and miles out of gear. My Deore 555 rotors had worn so thin in the 7 years I've owned them that I ordered a new set which I intalled this weekend. Gave the brakes a general once over, pulled out the pads, cleaned stuff up. That's one really good reason to avoid sintered metal pads. The organic ones wear out instead of wearing out your rotors.

I would have gone riding but we now have about 2 feet of snow. (Ontario.....)

Drew


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Made a final payment on a new fork

Went home and went for a ride... pics will be posted


----------



## salscott (Jan 16, 2013)

It was the her true first ride. A mix of paved trails and cross country connecting them for 17 miles. With the rain last night, it was muddy and she handled like a champ.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I installed a longer seatpost on my cruiser, as well as a QR front axle. Then I re-dished the front wheel, tuned the front V-brake a little better and took it for a spin. I really need to post a pic of this bike. It's a cheapy, but it looks great!  It is soooooo not a MTB. It IS a 29er, though.

The N9 got a trainer tire and cycle computer installed (w/ cadence and rear wheel sensor - I'm getting sooooo serious.
...tomorrow ).

Installed snow tires on my Iron Horse a few weeks ago, and the ensuing snow ride prompted re-lubing the shifter cables with silicone grease, which is wayyy slicker when it's freezing cold. Then the rear shock leaked air. Sent the shock for rebuild. My LBS wowed me by charging a measly $35 rebuild fee. I'd spend that much in oil, schraeder adapter, isopropyl alcohol, and gas to drive around and get all that stuff - not to mention the shock would probably end up with dog hair in it. :lol:

Spring is right around the corner!

Punxatawny Phil said so, right?

-F


----------



## berettadave (Apr 24, 2012)

Just purchased an xtr shadow plus rear derailleur and shifters and new xt ice tech rotors and brakes. Installing them on my tallboy lt this evening.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Rode my singlespeed in the rain just now and got it soaked.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Adjusted my rear derailleur - it wouldn't go into granny gear. Before, it said it was in 1st when it was actually in 2nd.
Moved my brake levers to make it easier to pull the ends of them with my index fingers. BTW this freed up a better place for my bell.
Simple stuff, I know, but I'm a n00b.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> I installed a longer seatpost on my cruiser, as well as a QR front axle. Then I re-dished the front wheel, tuned the front V-brake a little better and took it for a spin. I really need to post a pic of this bike. It's a cheapy, but it looks great!  It is soooooo not a MTB. It IS a 29er, though.
> 
> The N9 got a trainer tire and cycle computer installed (w/ cadence and rear wheel sensor - I'm getting sooooo serious.
> ...tomorrow ).
> ...


Poop! $35 fee resulted in shock no worky. Dropped entire bike off at LBS. This is their last chance.
In the mean time I installed a 710mm bar to replace the 685mm bar (which feels quite narrow anymore).

-F


----------

